# Fear



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

I searched and couldn't find anything on said topic 

What are some of the fears you forum people have? I know, not everyone here has a fear, or will fess up to the fear so whatever

and go


----------



## Alstor (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a small (SMALL) fear of heights. I can climb up high, but I feel uncomfortable while doing it. That means planes don't bother me, but ladders do.

inb4 "The only thing to fear is fear itself," like a true man. :V


----------



## Thatch (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm paranoid. Of everything.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm scared shitless of spiders. >..> <..<


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I have a small (SMALL) fear of heights. I can climb up high, but I feel uncomfortable while doing it. That means planes don't bother me, but ladders do.
> 
> inb4 "The only thing to fear is fear itself," like a true man. :V


 
It is only because you can't put things into perspective up in a plane. Your brain literally can't judge how high it is so it is like, "Fuck it, whatever."

Drowning.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm afraid of ignorant people.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 11, 2010)

Death
heartbreak
heavy thunderstorms


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2010)

Fursuits.

OH GAWD


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 11, 2010)

Drowning, falling (like from high up), I do have a bit of a fear of bugs especially if they have lots of legs (I don't even like peeling cooked shrimp because of the legs), and heartbreak too. Also rejection...and probably quite a few others.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Death
> heartbreak
> heavy thunderstorms


 
But thunderstorms are awesome.


----------



## Querk (Jun 11, 2010)

Anywhere where I can't see land.


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 11, 2010)

Ending up in a Saw Trap. (If you ever watch a saw movie then yeah.)


----------



## Muckwuddly (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so shitless scared of darkness that it's having a huge impact on everyday life. :V
I mean, I'm worried about when I move from home, if I'll even make it there for a week without breaking down crying for being so scared.

Also, heights.
I'm also scared shitless of that, but not as much as darkness.

Fuck.


----------



## Jw (Jun 11, 2010)

Bees. 
I've been known to break an conversation and awkwardly avoid a bee if it comes too close to me outside. Either that, or I'll stay silent and only focus on the bee.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Is it possible to buy fear?
If so I'd like to try a sample.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 11, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> Bees.
> I've been known to break an conversation and awkwardly avoid a bee if it comes too close to me outside. Either that, or I'll stay silent and only focus on the bee.


 
lololol
You wouldn't like my job at all. Millions of bees, swarming in black clouds, everywhere. It's cool.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Is it possible to buy fear?
> If so I'd like to try a sample.


 All I have is this


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 11, 2010)

Needles.  o.o  Very big fear.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> All I have is this



It looks like a decent game but I've seen trailers and stuff and it isn't really scary :|


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Needles.  o.o  Very big fear.


I've been afraid of needles since my kindergarten physical 



south syde dobe said:


> It looks like a decent game but I've seen trailers and stuff and it isn't really scary :|


 Fatal Frame 2 was pretty scary


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fatal Frame 2 was pretty scary



I've heard of it, maybe I should giet it a try sometime.


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I've heard of it, maybe I should giet it a try sometime.


 
You've... never heard of fatal frame?


----------



## Jw (Jun 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> lololol
> You wouldn't like my job at all. Millions of bees, swarming in black clouds, everywhere. It's cool.


 
... I'll take your word for it. *shudder*
Of course, my major comes into contact with a fear many people have: blood. What's the big deal? You know you got it inside you.  But some people pass out when they see blood in any volume, great or small. I saw a girl pass out in 6th grade because she got a papercut and saw her own blood. It's wasn't like an arterial spurt or anything. 

an interesting site:
Phobia List

My favorite: Autophobia- Fear of oneself.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You've... never heard of fatal frame?


Um I said I did but never played it if you can read :|


----------



## Zerig (Jun 11, 2010)

Open water
When shit brushes against my leg at the beach.
Spiders
Hieghts
The vaccum cleaner noise makes me jumpy.


----------



## Tao (Jun 11, 2010)

the dark
the inside of an animal or human
bugs
deep water
being alone


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 11, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> ... I'll take your word for it. *shudder*
> Of course, my major comes into contact with a fear many people have: blood. What's the big deal? You know you got it inside you.  But some people pass out when they see blood in any volume, great or small. I saw a girl pass out in 6th grade because she got a papercut and saw her own blood. It's wasn't like an arterial spurt or anything.
> 
> an interesting site:
> ...


 
Some of those are just too funny 
Homilophobia- Fear of sermons.
Auroraphobia- Fear of Northern lights.
Bibliophobia- Fear of books.
Consecotaleophobia- Fear of chopsticks.
Lachanophobia- Fear of vegetables.
Pogonophobia- Fear of beards.


and oh nooooo! Doraphobia- Fear of fur or skins of animals.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 11, 2010)

i have a fear of deep water and drowning. 

... and large crowds of strangers.


----------



## Jw (Jun 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Some of those are just too funny
> Homilophobia- Fear of sermons.
> Auroraphobia- Fear of Northern lights.
> Bibliophobia- Fear of books.
> ...


 that would be strange to find here.

And now, a WTF moment;
Phobophobia- Fear of phobias.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 11, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> that would be strange to find here.
> 
> And now, a WTF moment;
> Phobophobia- Fear of phobias.



What about phobophobophobia? - Fear of fear of phobias.  :V


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a fear of boys, vomiting, sex, and sometimes wasps.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 11, 2010)

Centipedes


and millipedes


----------



## Vriska (Jun 11, 2010)

Sharks

A little cluasterphobia

Waspophibia (FEAR OF WASPS.)

REALLY afraid of heights

Spheksophobia- Fear of wasps.


----------



## Luca (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a phobia of clowns and mimes. other than that I don't fear much of anything else.


----------



## Atrum Lupus (Jun 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Some of those are just too funny
> Homilophobia- Fear of sermons.
> Auroraphobia- Fear of Northern lights.
> Bibliophobia- Fear of books.
> ...


 
Dutchphobia- Fear of the Dutch.
Eurotophobia- Fear of female  genitalia.
Euphobia- Fear of hearing good news.
Lutraphobia- Fear of otters.

And finally... Medorthophobia- Fear of an  erect penis XD


----------



## Vriska (Jun 11, 2010)

I;m gonna look for my phobias on the list and post them here.

IN A ORGANIZED FASHION. (aka pasting on notepad.)


----------



## Jw (Jun 11, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> I have a fear of boys, vomiting, sex, and sometimes wasps.


 
That would be hell if that all came into play at once.

Not mine, just worth mentioning.

Coprophobia- Fear of feces. That scares the crap out of me.
Hadephobia- Fear of hell. Isn't that what it's for?
Hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia- Fear of long words.
Ithyphallophobia- Fear of seeing, thinking about or having an erect penis. Can't walk past a lingerie store without going into a fit.
Papaphobia- Fear of the Pope. I don't need to elaborate.
Teleophobia- Fear of definite plans. 

:/


----------



## Vriska (Jun 11, 2010)

Full list.

Spacephobia- Fear of outer space.
Spectrophobia- Fear of specters or ghosts.
Spheksophobia- Fear of wasps.
Selachophobia- Fear of sharks.
Thalassophobia- Fear of the sea.
Toxicophobia- Fear of poison or of being accidently poisoned.
Xyrophobia- Fear of razors. 
Agliophobia- Fear of pain.
Altophobia- Fear of heights.
Arachnophobia- Fear of spiders.
Cnidophobia- Fear of stings.
Dermatopathophobia- Fear of skin disease.
Lockiophobia- Fear of childbirth.

and i am a female.

OHLAWD GAIZ WHAT IS THIS? (posted this one for teh luls.)
Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia- Fear of the number 666.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> I have a fear of boys, vomiting, sex, and sometimes wasps.



FEAR ME!!!


----------



## Vriska (Jun 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> FEAR ME!!!


 FOR HE IS THE GREAT male DOBIE!


----------



## Lobar (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been conditioned to fear needles by a reaction to a series of immunizations.

Also, it's not a phobia but Alzheimer's scares the everliving shit out of me.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd like to note that some South Koreans have a phobia of sleeping with an electric fan running. Personally, I enjoy sleeping with a breeze and a bit of noise to drown out the neighbors, but some people think it can lead to death. Apparently, fans can chop up the oxygen molecules in the room, which may lead to suffocation... LOLOLOLOL  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_death


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've been afraid of needles since my kindergarten physical


 
I haven't liked them since I was 5.  I hate them now because of having a nurse stab me in the muscle with one.


----------



## Jw (Jun 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I've been conditioned to fear needles by a reaction to a series of immunizations.
> 
> Also, it's not a phobia but Alzheimer's scares the everliving shit out of me.


 Luckily, you forget bout what scared you in the first place if you have it, so it's all persepctive.

(seriously, gotta agree, that is horrible to see someone go through, I've had to see it happen much too many times)



Shark_the_raptor said:


> I haven't liked them since I was 5.  I hate them now because of having a nurse stab me in the muscle with one.


 
at least it's not inter-osteal (bone) or inter-peritoneal (abdomen) shots, I'm sure they'd hurt a lot more.


----------



## Don (Jun 11, 2010)

My biggest fear is that of failure; I'm a perfectionist at heart.

That and spiders, I bloody hate the bastards.


----------



## Bando (Jun 11, 2010)

Needles are my phobia, I can't stand the thought of something sticking into my flesh.

I hate spiders, but not to the point of a phobia.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't trust anyone. I don't really not trust anyone either.

Does that count?


----------



## Slyck (Jun 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Needles are my phobia, I can't stand the thought of something sticking into my flesh.


 I don't really mind needles, but it really depends on what's in the needle.

EDIT: Oops, this was supposed to be an edit.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 11, 2010)

Minor fear of Heights 
Murky Water
Needles
And Snakes, I HATE SNAKES


----------



## xiath (Jun 11, 2010)

FURRIES!  AND CAPS LOCK.

In all seriousness, I have a deep phobia of spiders.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 11, 2010)

fairly severe arachnophobia


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 11, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> I have a fear of boys, vomiting, sex, and sometimes wasps.


 
Fear of boys?

...?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 11, 2010)

I try to confront my fears.

For now, I'm passively afraid of how people feel about me. I imagine this is a very common fear among people who aren't normal.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I have a small (SMALL) fear of heights. I can climb up high, but I feel uncomfortable while doing it. That means planes don't bother me, but ladders do.
> 
> inb4 "The only thing to fear is fear itself," like a true man. :V



I know what you mean, climbing a 2 story ladder is scary, but riding a 300 foot roller coaster doesn't even phase me. If I'm safely secured then I'm not scared, but if I know there's a chance I could fall, that's all I think about. But I think I have what I would call an empathic fear of heights. Meaning it scares me 100 times more if other people are in danger of falling. I was with some people at the top of an 8 story parking garage and they were leaning over the edge and my friend was joking that he was gonna jump off. I was totally freaking out and wouldn't go anywhere near the edge or even look at them :/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2010)

I do believe this was asked but a loooooooooong time ago.

I have a slight fear of spiders, I say slight because some I am ok with, some I smack with largest, heaviest object I can find, if I can't find anything like that I shoot them with a BB gun. Tall, free standing ladders I can't go up, though I am ok on step ladders. apart from those nothing else I don't think.



Jelly said:


> fairly severe arachnophobia



This seems quite a common phobia.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

hornets, wasps, yellow jackets, deep water, falling

i suck


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Fear of boys?
> 
> ...?


Boys are pretty scary

I'm somewhat afraid of the dark
Large crowds scare me (I get lost easily)
Needles obviously 
And being alone

There's a lot more I could name though


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 11, 2010)

Fear is useless in general, but when you need adrenaline it can be simulated.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd have to say heartbreak and my father hating me. :/


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 11, 2010)

Loneliness.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 11, 2010)

Fear, so exhilharing


Despair, so delicious


And spammable.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Jun 11, 2010)

I donâ€™t fear death or injury, have almost no sense of pain and so no fear of that, have never feared the dark or unknown. What do I have to fear if I donâ€™t have fear for anything that could cause me harm.


----------



## kashaki (Jun 12, 2010)

Im afraid of seaweed. I'll flip if it touches me. Especially in the water.


----------



## Browder (Jun 12, 2010)

When I was five someone stuck a pushpin up my ass. I think I have a perfectly rational reason to be afraid of them.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 12, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> I'm scared shitless of spiders. >..> <..<


 
I'm afraid of people who are afraid of spiders.

I mean...  why the fuck are you afraid of...?

You may have an excuse if you live where it's warm (where there are dangerous spiders...)

but...  CANADA?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm terrified of partially rotten corpses, only human however. or freeze-dried human corpses. [think national treasure, that movie still haunts me] and dark windows. 

I am an Emetophobe, very severely, to the point of trying to harm people who are ill to make them stop, or run away, and if i'm trappd i slam my head against things, bite down so hard I bleed and scream, and scream for hourse. I willl loose control for DAYS if someone vomits in my prescence.. Same thing here- way worse with human than animal vomit, I don't mind so much about animal..but even the mention of puke sends me to shaking and near tears.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 12, 2010)

There was one in the past.

As for myself, I do not really know what exactly are my fears.
When I was young, rollercoasters scared me - probably fear of heights. I did an underground rollercoaster that still scared me, and thus this is not exactly 'height'.

I do not like insects or perky stuff like scorpions and crabs, but they don't fear me to death. Axe is enough.

I used to fear ghosts, but when I finally got on with it I understood that only what I want to appear will appear. If I don't believe in them, they never existed. That goes to animal spirits as well.

I am scared by scary movies with the exception of Scary Movie 1, Scary Movie 2 and Scary Movie 3.

I still am scared from games that contain scary stuff.
Things like 'Fatal Frame' are bad and all, but I think F.E.A.R 2 matches the fear badge.
Resident Evil is not really scary because 4 and 5 turned into supa exiti acsho game.

I fear needles and injections.

People call me paranoid and xenophobe, but I do not fear strangers. As long as I can hit them in the face really hard, they are no match.

I am afraid of being alone, but of course, as long as I have internet, I am never alone.

I am afraid of losing limbs and organs. I fear hospitals.
Even though a person close to me is a surgeon there.
Even though I don't fear blood and subjects about those.

I will never be able to survive mentally known I am going to get into a surgery.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jun 12, 2010)

It kind of annoys me a little when people claim they have 'phobias' of things. A phobia is a psychological fear that is so intense it actually prevents you from functioning properly in life. A fear of wasps is a far cry from a phobia of wasps - with one you regard wasps with a slightly more than healthy respect of them, and with the other you refuse to leave your house if you see one outside.

For instance: I too have emetophobia. My relationship with boys, sex, and wasps, however, is merely that of fear.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 12, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Fear is useless in general, but when you need adrenaline it can be simulated.


 
mind = blown


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 12, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Fear is useless in general, but when you need adrenaline it can be simulated.


 I can't understand this post; I don't have an IQ of 187 or greater.


----------



## Browder (Jun 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I can't understand this post; I don't have an IQ of 187 or greater.


 
[This] button? Where are youuuuuu?


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jun 12, 2010)

I heard somewhere that a little fear is healthy or something?


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Fear is useless in general, but when you need adrenaline it can be simulated.


 


Ratte said:


> mind = blown


 


Jashwa said:


> I can't understand this post; I don't have an IQ of 187 or greater.


Basically, adrenaline fuels/stimulates fear

Adrenaline fuels the fight-or-flight reaction too if I'm not mistaken

I somewhat understand it


----------



## Ratte (Jun 12, 2010)

Browder said:


> [This] button? Where are youuuuuu?


 
i love how ibuuyk uses his possibly-bullshitted IQ in order to be high and mighty and say the most nonsensical and illogical shit.

fear keeps us alive.  it's not hard.  fear has a reason, but sometimes fear is so strong it hinders any psychological growth or progress in a person and cripples their psyche beyond repair.

then again my IQ is shit so i must not know anything, even though the IQ isn't a measure of intelligence.  o/



WillowWulf said:


> Basically, adrenaline fuels/stimulates fear
> 
> Adrenaline fuels the fight-or-flight reaction too if I'm not mistaken
> 
> I somewhat understand it




right over your head.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> right over your head.


 So it seems

You can't say I didn't try


----------



## Rai Toku (Jun 12, 2010)

I am afraid of...

...Mirrors in the dark. Either alone is perfectly fine, but put them together and I silently freak, heading for the nearest source of light.
...Large crowds. I'm uncomfortable around people I don't know, and physically get sick if I'm near too many people for too long. Absolutely hate amusement parks, and never go unless someone drags me there.
...Being left behind, specifically by those I care about. My greatest fear, but also the one I've had the longest, and the easiest way to reduce me to tears. Stems from being left at gas stations in Texas just about every time we'd drive through to see our grandparents on the other side of the country. From when I was 3 until the latest time at 15. Parents would always turn around the moment they realized I wasn't in the car, but it went up to about half an hour before they got back to the gas station once.

That's about all the major ones. The minor ones don't bug me much, and I ignore them more often than they get to me.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 12, 2010)

I get really freaked out and have panic attacks around groups of small dogs. More than 2 chihuahuas or some other tiny dog and I start getting super freaked out, and I'm terrified of them.

Big dogs don't bother me at all. I love big doggies, they're usually friendly. I'd rather be surrounded by 12 bull mastiffs or German shepherds than 5+ chihuahuas.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 12, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> It kind of annoys me a little when people claim they have 'phobias' of things. A phobia is a psychological fear that is so intense it actually prevents you from functioning properly in life. A fear of wasps is a far cry from a phobia of wasps - with one you regard wasps with a slightly more than healthy respect of them, and with the other you refuse to leave your house if you see one outside.
> 
> For instance: I too have emetophobia. My relationship with boys, sex, and wasps, however, is merely that of fear.


 

I am only afraid of most things but yes, I actually am Emetophobic..have nearly had cops called before, an hour after someone was ill.

And rai, I hate mirrors in the dark they're creepy.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 12, 2010)

I be afraid of wiminz........ :V

Nah, just kidding, but if they get too close I'll probably be all "Back the fuck up, plz."


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 12, 2010)

Spiders. And sleep paralysis episodes are terrifying. D:

About all I can think of for now.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'm paranoid. Of everything.


 This kinda...but I don't really think of it as a fear more like I fear if I'm not seeing everything that's going on, or at least hearing it I become incredibly paranoid and start thinking of the worst outcomes.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd say the thing I'm most afraid of in the world is spiders, or bugs in general.
I almost threw my laptop at the floor when there was a tiny spider on it (didn' though, just went and got the vacuum and sucked it up.)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 12, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I'm afraid of people who are afraid of spiders.
> 
> I mean...  why the fuck are you afraid of...?
> 
> ...


 
One of the most dangerous spiders can be found in Canada.  nsfw



Ratte said:


> i love how ibuuyk uses his possibly-bullshitted IQ in order to be high and mighty and say the most nonsensical and illogical shit.
> 
> fear keeps us alive.  it's not hard.  fear has a reason, but sometimes fear is so strong it hinders any psychological growth or progress in a person and cripples their psyche beyond repair.
> 
> then again my IQ is shit so i must not know anything, even though the IQ isn't a measure of intelligence.  o/


 
Fear causes adrenaline, which is the thing that keeps you alive.  At least try to say something right before saying I say bullshit.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 12, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Fear causes adrenaline, which is the thing that keeps you alive.  At least try to say something right before saying I say bullshit.


 
I'm pretty sure that adrenaline is a stimulant, not a neccesity. Unless your physiology works on different principles than other people's :V


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 12, 2010)

Drowning, choking and anything else related to lack of air.

Heights.

Planes (Idk because I've never been in one yet, but damn, those things go pretty high :S)

Break-ins (Like, being scared of someone breaking into my house. It's kind of a paranoia thing, but it's hard to sleep at night sometimes when I'm hearing noises.)

Bees (Because they are assholes.)


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a fear of supernaturals.  I don't really know if this is a fear but, I also get startled from the buzzing from insects, not exactly a fear though.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> One of the most dangerous spiders can be found in Canada.


 Is that a brown recluse bite?


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 12, 2010)

BRB picking up a spider because they're cute. o3o


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

FEAR OF BEING ALONE ;~;

no, not rly

Nearly anything with an exoskeleton, especially if it flies.  Also, heights to some extent (not as bad as I used to be).


----------



## Jelly (Jun 12, 2010)

Blues said:


> BRB picking up a spider because they're cute. o3o


 
i would just like to say:
some are obnoxiously cute
especially salticids
which makes it very awkward to be so fucking scared of them


----------



## Thatch (Jun 12, 2010)

Jelly said:


> some are obnoxiously cute


 
Cookie Spider wants you to gib kissy.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Cookie Spider wants you to gib kissy.


 
Those little hairs on his head are like a spider-mohawk. <3


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Cookie Spider wants you to gib kissy.


OMG SO CUTE.
I fucking love jumping spiders they make the sweetest faces<3


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm still trying to wrap my brain around the concept of being afraid of HAVING a boner.  I mean, it's not a bad thing to be a little worried at times that you'll pop one at an inopportune time, but seriously.

Fear of female genitalia is completely justified, however - vagina dentata.  *shudder*  They're there, waiting.  Remember guys, if you ever see her using a toothbrush down there, run.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Cookie Spider wants you to gib kissy.


 d'awwwwww I want it


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 12, 2010)

You know if you kiss that spider it's going to stick those fangs in your lips.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Now I remember what scares the shit out of me ^


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Now I remember what scares the shit out of me ^


 
There are fangs in vaginas too.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Blues said:


> There are fangs in vaginas too.



you got fangs everywhere o.o;


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> you got fangs everywhere o.o;


 
There's a fang in my pants for you, Dobe.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Blues said:


> There's a fang in my pants for you, Dobe.



You are the embodiment of fear itself made into flesh :[


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You are the embodiment of fear itself made into flesh :[


 
Sabertooths are ambush predators.

Just you wait. :]


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 12, 2010)

Spiders and water. I'm scared shitless of water.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Blues said:


> Sabertooths are ambush predators.
> 
> Just you wait. :]



Can't you go back to the adorable, small, not giant predator otter? ;^;
I'd even throw in a hug if you do.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 12, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Fear causes adrenaline, which is the thing that keeps you alive.  At least try to say something right before saying I say bullshit.


 
I love how you always think you're right.  It's p funny.

What I said is still true, because fear makes people cautious of other things without causing adrenaline.

So, bullshit.  o/


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 12, 2010)

open water, heights, large crowds and im pretty paranoid


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 12, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Spiders and water. *I'm scared shitless of water.*


 
HAHAHAHAHA furries.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> HAHAHAHAHA furries rabies.


 fix'd it a bit


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 12, 2010)

No guys, when I'm scared of walking out in the middle of a firefight, it's the ADRENALINE that keeps me alive and not the fear keeping me from walking out. Adrenaline is def what influences your mind and actions. 

You know, like if you give someone an adrenaline shot, then they will automatically avoid any situation that's dangerous for them because adrenaline is what keeps you from dying, not fear.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 12, 2010)

Planes, definitely being on planes. Oh do I hate planes. 

Not "heights" though. Being above ground doesn't bug me, but being above ground in a machine does verymuchso.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 12, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Planes, definitely being on planes. Oh do I hate planes.
> 
> Not "heights" though. Being above ground doesn't bug me, but being above ground in a machine does verymuchso.


 
I've always felt safer in planes than on ladders.  Wonder how i'd feel on a ladder coming out of a plane?


----------



## Conker (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not a fan of heights, but I think my biggest fear is being abducted by aliens. SOME SCARY SHIT BRO! 

And whatever comes after death. That's not so much a fear as just an unease though.


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 12, 2010)

Conker said:


> but I think my biggest fear is being abducted by aliens. SOME SCARY SHIT BRO!
> .


 
Strange, My friend has a fear of them too. He starts implying from the movie the fourth kind


----------



## Ames (Jun 12, 2010)

I used to be afraid of zombies, but over the past five years I've had SO FUCKING MANY zombie apocalypse dreams that I'm kinda numb to it now.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

I do not wish to die for no reason. Just random death does not appeal to me.



Blues said:


> There are fangs in vaginas too.





south syde dobe said:


> you got fangs everywhere o.o;



Those are the fun fangs.


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 12, 2010)

Another thing that scares me shitless is Dead pody parts, Dear god, dead space scared 10 shits outta me


----------



## Ames (Jun 12, 2010)

Gaomoto said:


> Another thing that scares me shitless is Dead pody parts, Dear god, dead space scared 10 shits outta me


 
I'm guessing dividers are your ultimate fear.


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 12, 2010)

Everytime i'm near one....EVERYTIME!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm also somewhat afraid of being forgotten or abandoned

Being abandoned is even worse when there's a large crowd of people 
It's like wandering through a forest


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't have many things I'm afraid of but definitely things I don't like doing, generally thing i know will 100% result in a hell of alot of pain I try to avoid, dealing with blood and guts that aren't a part of me, i hate that, obvious shit over with I hate ants with a passion, i wouldn't say I'm afraid of them but If I see a trail of them in my house I won't stop until I've exterminated them all.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 12, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> I don't have many things I'm afraid of but definitely things I don't like doing, generally thing i know will 100% result in a hell of alot of pain I try to avoid, dealing with blood and guts that aren't a part of me, i hate that, obvious shit over with I hate ants with a passion, i wouldn't say I'm afraid of them but If I see a trail of them in my house I won't stop until I've exterminated them all.


 
maybe if you didn't live in a shithole with holes in every wall and food all over the ground, you wouldn't have to be a murderer
murderer :[


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm also somewhat afraid of being forgotten or abandoned
> 
> Being abandoned is even worse when there's a large crowd of people
> It's like wandering through a forest



Replace "forest" with "endless throng of psycho killers" and you'll have me, when I was around 6-7 years old.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 12, 2010)

I HATEhatehatehate crowds of rowdy teenagers. I'm terrified of them.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> HAHAHAHAHA furries.


Haha, I just hate swimming, or murky water in general. Like lakes, rivers, the ocean, things like that. 

I had a traumatic incident while snorkeling in the Bahamas when I was little. Scarred me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm scared of someone breaking into the house.


----------



## Querk (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm scared of someone breaking into the house.



I used to be afraid of that before we got an alarm system. Except one time it blared for like 10 minutes because we couldn't get it off, so we called the the company to tell them that it's a false alarm, and they told us that they don't even do anything until like 20 minutes after it starts going off.

That makes me feel safe  :<


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

Querk said:


> I used to be afraid of that before we got an alarm system. Except one time it blared for like 10 minutes because we couldn't get it off, so we called the the company to tell them that it's a false alarm, and they told us that they don't even do anything until like 20 minutes after it starts going off.
> 
> That makes me feel safe  :<


 
What the fuck is the point? Those alarm systems and their attendant fees are fucking expensive.  Fuck them, get a dog and a baseball bat.  Problem solved.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 12, 2010)

One particular scenario involving water I fear so goddamn much. Imagine a pit about 50 feet deep, fill it up to 30 feet and make the walls smooth steel. Oceans I really don't fear as much because its more open, but I still like land insight. Also being alone, not just like by myself, but as in no one left but me. Also I have a fear of being in an old Twilight Zone style scenario.


----------



## Querk (Jun 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What the fuck is the point? Those alarm systems and their attendant fees are fucking expensive.  Fuck them, get a dog and a baseball bat.  Problem solved.



I didn't choose to get it, and I'd rather just have a big dog. But I'm not able to get one right now so I'll just hope that any potential burglars are afraid of loud ringing noises.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What the fuck is the point? Those alarm systems and their attendant fees are fucking expensive. Fuck them, get a dog and a baseball bat. Problem solved.



I miss our dog Cote. He was a good 'guard dog.'


----------



## Corto (Jun 12, 2010)

Never achieving success and dying alone and unloved. The realization that I've never felt true love and everything I've made in my life is worthless and pales next to the achievements of my peers.


SPIDERS. I meant spiders.


----------



## Tao (Jun 12, 2010)

You know, another thing would be losing my boyfriend. =(


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 12, 2010)

I was once afraid of werewolves.

Funny how the subconscious turns things upside down.


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 12, 2010)

Tao said:


> You know, another thing would be losing my boyfriend. =(


 That would suck....


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 12, 2010)

Corto said:


> Never achieving success and dying alone and unloved. The realization that I've never felt true love and everything I've made in my life is worthless and pales next to the achievements of my peers.
> 
> 
> SPIDERS. I meant spiders.



Actually achieving some degree of success and then realizing it wasn't what it was cracked up to be. Then dying alone because I've sacrificed friend and family relations for the success.

Derp. Yes, spiders.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Tao said:


> You know, another thing would be losing my boyfriend. =(


 awwwwww

I would hate if this ever happened to me..which..it will


----------



## Conker (Jun 12, 2010)

Gaomoto said:


> Strange, My friend has a fear of them too. He starts implying from the movie the fourth kind


 That movie freaked me out for a bit, and then I realized it was all fake. I was lied to.

The thought of being conscious, on an operating table, and unable to move while people cut me open freaks me out. 

I wrote a pretty good abduction story for a class though. People were unnerved. So at least I put this silly fear to use :V


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> awwwwww
> 
> I would hate if this ever happened to me..which..it will


 
probably because you are needy and insecure

look up "spinster"


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> probably because you are needy and insecure
> 
> look up "spinster"



And disregard any 'Sleeping Beauty' references.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> awwwwww
> 
> I would hate if this ever happened to me..which..it will


 
willow has a boyfriend?

also, don't be like that


----------



## furvien (Jun 12, 2010)

protestent paramilitaries and the police


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> willow has a boyfriend?


 Since when? What? No
I'm still single


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Since when? What? No
> I'm still single


 
and she'll stay that way

forever

and ever

and ever


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'm pretty sure that adrenaline is a stimulant, not a neccesity. Unless your physiology works on different principles than other people's :V


 
Twas a sarcastic way to comment Ratte's post when she said fear kept you alive.



WillowWulf said:


> Is that a brown recluse bite?


 
Yep, pretty nasty.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yep, pretty nasty.


 We have those around here too


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> We have those around here too


 
Aren't you in Canada?  Cuz that's where I said they were found.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Aren't you in Canada?  Cuz that's where I said they were found.


 Nooo (pay no mind to my location..)

Brown recluse spiders are pretty common in a lot of areas around North America
I have relatives who have seen them around here before


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 12, 2010)

I've seen 4 around my friends house...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nooo (pay no mind to my location..)
> 
> Brown recluse spiders are pretty common in a lot of areas around North America
> I have relatives who have seen them around here before


 
Oh, twas confusing.  And yea, they're pretty much everywhere in North America.



Gaomoto said:


> I've seen 4 around my friends house...


 
Take care not to get bitten, or you'll have an hour to get to the closest hospital.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Twas a sarcastic way to comment Ratte's post when she said fear kept you alive.


 
Because it does.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 13, 2010)

Stuff a dick in your butt said:


> Twas a sarcastic way to comment Ratte's post when she said fear kept you alive.


 You weren't being sarcastic. Don't try to backpedal. 

Fear is what keeps you alive. Just admit you were wrong for once.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 13, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Because it does.


 


Jashwa said:


> You weren't being sarcastic. Don't try to backpedal.
> 
> Fear is what keeps you alive. Just admit you were wrong for once.


 
Don't be so literal.  I'm not afraid & I'm still alive, and I think I'd know if I was sarcastic or not.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You weren't being sarcastic. Don't try to backpedal.
> 
> Fear is what keeps you alive. Just admit you were wrong for once.


 
Some animals didn't really have fear.
Like the delicious, extinct dodo...


----------



## Thatch (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Some animals didn't really have fear.
> Like the delicious, extinct dodo...


 
Or roadkill.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Or roadkill.



Aww.
My stepdad hit a buzzard yesterday with the motor home. :[


----------



## Thatch (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Aww.
> My stepdad hit a buzzard yesterday with the motor home. :[


 
Awww, but it's a birdy. Birdies evade cars D:


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Cockroaches.......When i see one flying around my bedroom i get out as fast as possible only to return with my bathrobe and my high heels. I just freak out whenever i think about a cockroach landing on me or something.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Awww, but it's a birdy. Birdies evade cars D:


 
Owls' instinct tells them to fly close to the ground so catch prey, maybe buzzards are similar?



Adelin said:


> Cockroaches.......When i see one flying around my bedroom i get out as fast as possible only to return with my bathrobe and my high heels. I just freak out whenever i think about a cockroach landing on me or something.



Why would there be a cockroach in your BEDROOM?
We had pet hissing roaches and college. Urgh.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Why would there be a cockroach in your BEDROOM?
> We had pet hissing roaches and college. Urgh.



It might have sneaked in through the window when i left it open....I don't know. >.<

Pet hissing roaches? You kept cockroaches as pets?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 13, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Cockroaches.......flying


 
Wait, cockroches can fly?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Pet hissing roaches? You kept cockroaches as pets?


 
We were on an animal course, so they belonged to the college. We had snakes, tarantulas, bunnies, axolotls, ferrets, ducks...


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Wait, cockroches can fly?


 This is news to me too, but I guess maybe they can

They look like they have wings


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

You guys didn't know that cockroaches can fly? Well....some of them can fly. It didn't stay in the air too long though. It flew for like 20 secs then dropped on my UGG boots.


----------



## Garrus (Jun 13, 2010)

In no particular order,

Being buried alive, 
dog attacks (was attacked by one when I was 3 years old and it still has an effect though having raised puppies has nummed the effect significantly for the most part of encounters with angry dogs),
Heavily decomposed flesh of any sort, mostly the idea of phsyical contact with it or accidental contact with it like finding a body or piece of one that's decomposed badly.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Adelin said:


> *UGG boots*.


 
...No.


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> ...No.


 I love this

I didn't know people still wore Ugg boots


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I love this
> 
> I didn't know people still wore Ugg boots



It was a gift i got from college......>:3



Garrus said:


> In no particular order,
> 
> Being buried alive,
> dog attacks (was attacked by one when I was 3 years old and it still has  an effect though having raised puppies has nummed the effect  significantly for the most part of encounters with angry dogs),
> Heavily decomposed flesh of any sort, mostly the idea of phsyical  contact with it or accidental contact with it like finding a body or  piece of one that's decomposed badly.



I wonder how long can you last watching zombie horror movies....Hmmm? <:3


----------



## Garrus (Jun 13, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I wonder how long can you last watching zombie horror movies....Hmmm? <:3



Depends, some are watchable but some are really just sheer terrifying for me, Resident Evil movies I watched all them because they weren't really bad but something like Dawn of the Dead remake, that was pretty bad for me. Something like 28 days later does make me feel uneasy but I can watch that one, it's mostly the rotting appearance that disturbs me most lol.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Don't be so literal.  I'm not afraid & I'm still alive, and I think I'd know if I was sarcastic or not.


 Sure, because this screams sarcasm:


Ibuuyk said:


> Fear causes adrenaline, which is the thing that keeps you alive.  At least try to say something right before saying I say bullshit.


 You're saying that fear is useless and adrenaline keeps you alive. That's not always true, as I pointed out before. Why can't you just admit that you were wrong? It's not that hard.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Garrus said:


> Depends, some are watchable but some are really just sheer terrifying for me, Resident Evil movies I watched all them because they weren't really bad but something like Dawn of the Dead remake, that was pretty bad for me. Something like 28 days later does make me feel uneasy but I can watch that one, it's mostly the rotting appearance that disturbs me most lol.


 
TBH The resident evil movies were awful.....;C  Dawn of the dead was pretty good 

Hmmm how about braindead? I was able to watch it until the lawnmower part. After that i never touched that DVD again....;~;


----------



## Ratte (Jun 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Don't be so literal.  I'm not afraid & I'm still alive, and I think I'd know if I was sarcastic or not.


 
roffles were had


----------



## Garrus (Jun 13, 2010)

Adelin said:


> TBH The resident evil movies were awful.....;C  Dawn of the dead was pretty good
> 
> Hmmm how about braindead? I was able to watch it until the lawnmower part. After that i never touched that DVD again....;~;


 
Never seen Braindead  I know its not zombies in this movie but Cabin Fever I couldn't watch after the part with the woman in the bed when her BF finds she has the virus. God that left me with nightmares lol.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 13, 2010)

Not wearing my glasses.

Double vision, it makes life a constant gamble. :V


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Not wearing my glasses.
> 
> Double vision, it makes life a constant gamble. :V


 
Hmmm....two words....Contact Lenses  ~_^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Sure, because this screams sarcasm:
> 
> You're saying that fear is useless and adrenaline keeps you alive. That's not always true, as I pointed out before. Why can't you just admit that you were wrong? It's not that hard.


 
Y'know, you're just repeating yourself.  And if you read Ratte's post, you'd see where the sarcasm was.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 13, 2010)

Ranked in order of worst being first

- spiders
- the ocean
- ghosts/zombies/monsters in the closet
- getting pregnant
- heater vents


----------



## Ratte (Jun 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Y'know, you're just repeating yourself.  And if you read Ratte's post, you'd see where the sarcasm was.


 
Not seeing it since there wasn't any.  \o


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Ranked in order of worst being first
> 
> - spiders
> - the ocean
> ...



Monsters....in the closet? XD

Heater vents?! Whats there to fear?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 13, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Not seeing it since there wasn't any.  \o


 
Read the post you did before I posted, and you'll see where in my post the sarcasm is.  Unless those on this forum don't know what simple grammar sarcasm is?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Y'know, you're just repeating yourself.  And if you read Ratte's post, you'd see where the sarcasm was.


 I don't think you know what sarcasm is.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Read the post you did before I posted, and you'll see where in my post the sarcasm is.  Unless those on this forum don't know what simple grammar sarcasm is?



You keep using that word...



Jashwa said:


> I don't think you know what sarcasm is.


 
[this]


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 13, 2010)

Hoplophobia :shock:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think you know what sarcasm is.


 
What a coincidence, I'm starting to think the same about you guys.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 13, 2010)

My fears? Being abandoned. By my family, by my friends, just in general. It's led to quite a few dependency issues but I'm working on it.
Deep water. I can NOT be in any body of water that I can't see the bottom of unless there are quite a few other people there. 
Spiders, if they're in my home or in a bush or tree or on something that puts them waist height or higher.
Dark rooms. I have a VERY over active imagination so I'm always imagining things to be there that aren't. Needless to say, I always jump for a light switch.
Sharks. In the wild anyway. The fascinate me, I love watching videos and looking at pictures and seeing them in aquariums. But just thinking of coming across a shark in the ocean makes me shudder. Even though the chances of me being attacked are slim to none.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

SecretDesire said:


> My fears? Being abandoned. By my family, by my friends, just in general. It's led to quite a few dependency issues but I'm working on it.
> Deep water. I can NOT be in any body of water that I can't see the bottom of unless there are quite a few other people there.
> Spiders, if they're in my home or in a bush or tree or on something that puts them waist height or higher.
> Dark rooms. I have a VERY over active imagination so I'm always imagining things to be there that aren't. Needless to say, I always jump for a light switch.
> Sharks. In the wild anyway. The fascinate me, I love watching videos and looking at pictures and seeing them in aquariums. But just thinking of coming across a shark in the ocean makes me shudder. Even though the chances of me being attacked are slim to none.


 
Wow...... that's a lot. I can understand the spider and being abandoned thing, but the deep water, dark rooms, and the sharks really sound weird to me. Hmmm I'm guessing the sharks and deep water thing are connected eh?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Hoplophobia :shock:


 
Don't forget Lutraphobia.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 13, 2010)

> Wow...... that's a lot. I can understand the spider and being abandoned thing, but the deep water, dark rooms, and the sharks really sound weird to me. Hmmm I'm guessing the sharks and deep water thing are connected eh?



I guess you could link the dark water and dark rooms one together. Pretty much if I can't see what's there, I start imagining what might be there. And of course I always imagine the worst. Sharks, I'm not real sure. Because they're so powerful? Because you can't really "run" from them? I'm cool with spiders in a friends house or at work or whatever. Just not in my room or anywhere above waist height. I also have no problem with pet tarantulas.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> What a coincidence, I'm starting to think the same about you guys.


If it _was_ sarcasm, you could always, y'know, try to explain what you really meant instead of going "U GUISE SO DUM U DUN GET IT"?


----------



## Melo (Jun 14, 2010)

Commitment, large crowds, and the future.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 14, 2010)

Being the Man, I fear the Respectable African American getting ahead in the world, and so I "keep him down".

Nah, JK.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 14, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Commitment, large crowds, and the future.



Commitment and the Future.......Ooooh someone's afraid to be a daddy. XD


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 14, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> People who act gay towards me


 
Oh murr, homophobia. <3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Fear is what keeps you alive. Just admit you were wrong for once.


 
You're wrong. You're also partially correct, but wrong.



szopaw said:


> Wait, cockroches can fly?


 
Yes.



Adelin said:


> TBH The resident evil movies were awful.....;C Dawn of the dead was pretty good
> 
> Hmmm how about braindead? I was able to watch it until the lawnmower part. After that i never touched that DVD again....;~;


 
Your species is funny because it's true.


----------



## Tally (Jun 14, 2010)

Being buried alive and drowning...

Both are examples of inevitable death which takes long enough to let me think too much, so that.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're wrong. You're also partially correct, but wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol my species is funny because its true? Are you talking about my species in my profile?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Lol my species is funny because its true? Are you talking about my species in my profile?





> Species:A human in love with her dog. ~_^


Sure.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're wrong. You're also partially correct, but wrong.


 Context.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Context.



Knowledge is power. If you know what is in the dark, you know what to avoid. It doesn't mean that you are afraid of it, just that you know if you tangle with it you might die. Most people don't know what is in the dark, and so they have an instinctive fear of it. However, the ones that know what is in the dark aren't always afraid of it. And there are also a few people that know that fear is pointless. It's your mind's way of telling you to be wary, but if you acknowledge that, then there is no reason to be afraid, and you can overcome fear.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 14, 2010)

Unless that "something" in the dark could kill you then by all means be afraid. :3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Unless that "something" in the dark could kill you then by all means be afraid. :3



So you're saying that if it can kill you, *don't* be afraid?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 14, 2010)

Being buried alive.
Being burned alive.
Being eaten alive.
Basically anything with slow, agonizing, unfathomable pain while waiting for a death that won't come sooner.

Riding on airplanes. (or rather, the possibility of them crashing)
Falling to a death.
Tornadoes.
Getting stuck in anything. (I'm talking spaces, not shit like clothes.)
Getting bombed.
Anything bad happening to my fiance.
Getting abducted and raped to death.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Being buried alive.
> Being burned alive.
> Being eaten alive.
> Basically anything with slow, agonizing, unfathomable pain while waiting for a death that won't come sooner.


 
Keep a poison pill in a fake tooth.



> Riding on airplanes. (or rather, the possibility of them crashing)
> Falling to a death.


 
The falling won't kill you, the ground will.



> Tornadoes.
> Getting stuck in anything. (I'm talking spaces, not shit like clothes.)
> Getting bombed.
> Anything bad happening to my fiance.


 
On-Star.



> Getting abducted and raped to death.



If you like it, then it's not rape.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So you're saying that if it can kill you, *don't* be afraid?



Well.......Why would you go in anyway. <:3 If it can kill you then run!!! >:3

Its interesting how some of the things we're afraid of are actually quite harmless........Cockroaches are not harmless......... ;~;


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Well.......Why would you go in anyway. <:3 If it can kill you then run!!! >:3
> 
> Its interesting how some of the things we're afraid of are actually quite harmless........Cockroaches are not harmless......... ;~;



I enjoy the dark.

[yt]wuEpuCdLGVs[/yt]


----------



## Syradact (Jun 14, 2010)

I fear...


Losing my ability to hear sounds due to exposure to very loud sounds.
Being the center of attention.
Meeting people/New relationships.
Street thugs. ESPECIALLY groups of them. I have been chased.
The police state and being watched/tracked.
Strangers keying my car. Scratching a record or CD. Scratching my glasses. Scratches on my possessions because I will get obsessive thoughts about it.
Lit candles make me nervous, ever since one caused a fire in my bedroom.
Being hurt by people.
sadface


----------



## Adelin (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I enjoy the dark.
> 
> [yt]wuEpuCdLGVs[/yt]



>:3 WHAT WAS THE POINT IN POSTING THAT VIDEO?! I thought it was about squishing cockroaches.....>:3 I clicked stop the moment he ate one...........


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If it _was_ sarcasm, you could always, y'know, try to explain what you really meant instead of going "U GUISE SO DUM U DUN GET IT"?


 
Well, I did try to explain, but you guys really are too dumb to get it.  You only know basic to moderate sarcasm and you think it's the same without knowing there are many kinds of sarcasm, or at least that's what I believe.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 14, 2010)

Things that go YIFF in the night.  Nothing more frightening then that.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Zhael said:


> Things that go YIFF in the night.  Nothing more frightening then that.


 You mean foxes?


----------



## Zhael (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You mean foxes?


 Foxes do that in broad daylight; much easier to fend off then.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Zhael said:


> Foxes do that in broad daylight; much easier to fend off then.


 Well then, wolves? Perhaps?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 14, 2010)

I simultaneously love and am terrified of hurricanes. There's something amazing about hearing transformers blow up.


----------



## JDFox (Jun 14, 2010)

The only thing I truely fear is the only force of nature that could actually destroy the world as we know it.....Chuck Norris


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Would it be a little inane to have a bit of a fear of intimacy?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Would it be a little inane to have a bit of a fear of intimacy?


 
A lot of people are afraid of intimacy.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> A lot of people are afraid of intimacy.


 
Sometimes to ridiculous extents, unfortunately.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Would it be a little inane to have a bit of a fear of intimacy?





Jelly said:


> A lot of people are afraid of intimacy.



Note the lack of a no. A lot of people are inane, but yeah, you should be wary of intimacy, Willow.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Note the lack of a no. A lot of people are inane, but yeah, you should be wary of intimacy, Willow.


 I it implies a no sorta, imo

But thanks


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I it implies a no sorta, imo
> 
> But thanks



That *implication* wouldn't hold up in court. Just don't be like szopaw.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Note the lack of a no. A lot of people are inane, but yeah, you should be wary of intimacy, Willow.


 
You might accidentally hold someone's hand or (heavens forbid) HUG them.

Imagine the amount of cooties that would be transmitted to you.  You'd be a hotbed of icky.  You'd have to go eat a pint of Ben and Jerry's and cry in the shower afterwards.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

You're putting yourself in a very vulnerable position where someone can destroy your psychological well-being. If you're particularly fragile (and most people are, no matter what bullshit they toss at you), being intimate or entering an intimate agreement can really ruin your entire life. This doesn't mean you're vapid, unawares, or (conversely) necessarily overthinking your life. Nobody wants to be hurt, but you can't be invulnerable in every social situation
shit gets emotionally draining


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That *implication* wouldn't hold up in court. Just don't be like szopaw.


 
Hey. What?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You might accidentally hold someone's hand or (heavens forbid) HUG them.
> 
> Imagine the amount of cooties that would be transmitted to you. You'd be a hotbed of icky. You'd have to go eat a pint of Ben and Jerry's and cry in the shower afterwards.


 
Your sarcasm is noted, but you're thinking of physical intimacy.



szopaw said:


> Hey. What?



Afraid of everything to the point that it becomes unhealthy.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Afraid of everything to the point that it becomes unhealthy.


 He's right though, if I'm reading it correctly

Some people's fears of things like intimacy escalate to irrational proportions, far beyond the point of just simply inane


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He's right though, if I'm reading it correctly
> 
> Some people's fears of things like intimacy escalate to irrational proportions, far beyond the point of just simply inane



Hence my statement.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Afraid of everything to the point that it becomes unhealthy.


 
It's so fullfilling to serve as an example.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It's so fullfilling to serve as an example.


 
I'm sure. I, for example, am an example of what *not* to be if you want to be considered normal. I feel so fulfilled.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm sure. I, for example, am an example of what *not* to be if you want to be considered normal. I feel so fulfilled.


 
Eh, at least I can stil properly function in society, even if somewhat of a recluse. Some people are too goddamn afraid to leave home.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jun 14, 2010)

The ocean, I'm not deathly afraid of it, but I get very nervous whenever I go to the beach. To me it just seems so unpredictable. 

Large crowds of people scare me too, I try to avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Eh, at least I can stil properly function in society, even if somewhat of a recluse. Some people are too goddamn afraid to leave home.



Extreme germaphobes.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Extreme germaphobes.


 
Just to name one example. Or agoraphobes. Or people with extremely severe social anxieties.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

WestWindHowling said:


> Large crowds of people scare me too, I try to avoid them as much as possible.


 I can't avoid it when school starts, the halls are too crowded


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can't avoid it when school starts, the halls are too crowded



That's one of the reasons why I hated high school. My school was so overcrowded and the hallways were small. It was horrible. I'm glad I'm in college now, there's much more room and not everyone's on the same schedule so there are no big rushes of people trying to get to and from class.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

WestWindHowling said:


> Large crowds of people scare me too, I try to avoid them as much as possible.


 
I don't envy that. I don't have trouble treading through a crowd, though interacting with strangers is a different matter.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm afraid that everything I'm doing is tied up in sidetracks and I'm going to be a corporate dickhead forever.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I'm afraid that everything I'm doing is tied up in sidetracks and I'm going to be a corporate dickhead forever.



At least you're not the corporate asshole. You give it, not recieve.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 14, 2010)

Ofcourse everyone knows one of my fears. 

Heights I guess? I think thats it because many others I have grown out of like spiders or being locked in a room accidently (happened to me when I was 8 and I freaked out).


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 14, 2010)

I am legitimately afraid of things standing in doorways...

Had a weird "paranormal" (if you want to call it that) experience once and ever since then certain images just freak me out.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think you know what sarcasm is.


 
He's afraid to admit he was wrong so he's resorting to his typical "NO FUCK YOU I'M SMARTER THAN STEPHEN HAWKING SHUT UP" comeback.

lol @ people who believe that IQ = intelligence


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Knowledge is power. If you know what is in the dark, you know what to avoid. It doesn't mean that you are afraid of it, just that you know if you tangle with it you might die. Most people don't know what is in the dark, and so they have an instinctive fear of it. However, the ones that know what is in the dark aren't always afraid of it. And there are also a few people that know that fear is pointless. It's your mind's way of telling you to be wary, but if you acknowledge that, then there is no reason to be afraid, and you can overcome fear.


We're not talking about the adverse effects here, but rather that fear is what keeps you alive in those situations and not adrenaline. The fear of dying is what keeps that person from venturing into the dangerous area. This is why kids get hurt a lot, whether it's in accidents or just stupid things. They aren't afraid of doing what they're doing, so they get injured when something goes wrong. Whereas someone like myself would be afraid of drag racing their car and not do it, thus potentially saving my life. 



Ibuuyk said:


> Well, I did try to explain, but you guys really are too dumb to get it.  You only know basic to moderate sarcasm and you think it's the same without knowing there are many kinds of sarcasm, or at least that's what I believe.


If I'm too dumb, then maybe you should educate me? I'm a good learner. Teach me your ways, Ibuuyk. If you're as intelligent as you say that you are, then it should be no problem to dumb it down for little old me and explain your reasoning.



Ratte said:


> He's afraid to admit he was wrong so he's resorting  to his typical "NO FUCK YOU I'M SMARTER THAN STEPHEN HAWKING SHUT UP"  comeback.
> 
> lol @ people who believe that IQ = intelligence


 You're also forgetting that he took that test when he was a little kid even and that they're highly skewed for young intelligence. Also, a lot of things change since childhood.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're also forgetting that he took that test when he was a little kid even and that they're highly skewered for young individuals. Also, a lot of things change since childhood.


 
HAHAHAHAHA REALLY?

I didn't know he took a lolIQ test as a kid.

Fucking classic.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> We're not talking about the adverse effects here, but rather that fear is what keeps you alive in those situations and not adrenaline. The fear of dying is what keeps that person from venturing into the dangerous area. This is why kids get hurt a lot, whether it's in accidents or just stupid things. They aren't afraid of doing what they're doing, so they get injured when something goes wrong. Whereas someone like myself would be afraid of drag racing their car and not do it, thus potentially saving my life.


 
You say that you're not talking about what I was, and then you talk about exactly what I was talking about. I was stating that *knowing* that something is stupid and might get you killed can have the same result as being afraid, just without the fear. If you know something will kill you, then you likely won't do it, even if you aren't afraid. You just want to live longer, so you don't do it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll never tell. Every fear is a weakness that can be exploited.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You say that you're not talking about what I was, and then you talk about exactly what I was talking about. I was stating that *knowing* that something is stupid and might get you killed can have the same result as being afraid, just without the fear. If you know something will kill you, then you likely won't do it, even if you aren't afraid. You just want to live longer, so you don't do it.


 *sigh*

I'm not saying that fear is the only thing that keeps people from running off a cliff lemming style, but rather that it keeps people from doing that and not adrenaline. It has a purpose, unlike what Ibuuyk was suggesting. He was suggesting that the only good thing fear did was give you adrenaline, which is what really kept you alive.


----------



## Eafeg (Jun 14, 2010)

Irrational fears? Oh. I have one of those. Dark water where I cannot see the bottom, and going in it.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I'm not saying that fear is the only thing that keeps people from running off a cliff lemming style, but rather that it keeps people from doing that and not adrenaline. It has a purpose, unlike what Ibuuyk was suggesting. He was suggesting that the only good thing fear did was give you adrenaline, which is what really kept you alive.



Everything has a purpose, otherwise evolution and natural selection would have gotten rid of it. Paranoia was the shit back then, and now you're a freak.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Everything has a purpose, otherwise evolution and natural selection would have gotten rid of it. Paranoia was the shit back then, and now you're a freak.


 Male nipples. 

Fetishes.

Your point is invalid.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

Adrenaline goes into your system when you get put into romantic situation with someone you've just met.
Most rational people don't run or avoid that person, nor do they get some kind of physical tourette's and smash them in the face.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Male nipples.
> 
> Fetishes.
> 
> Your point is invalid.


 Because there is nothing negative about them to cause it to die off.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I'm not saying that fear is the only thing that keeps people from running off a cliff lemming style, but rather that it keeps people from doing that and not adrenaline. It has a purpose, unlike what Ibuuyk was suggesting. He was suggesting that the only good thing fear did was give you adrenaline, which is what really kept you alive.


 
That is true enough. Adrenaline is just a sort of energy boost.



Jashwa said:


> Male nipples.


 Give babies something to suck on when the mother isn't around.



> Fetishes.



They make it so that everyone is attractive to someone else. Survival of the species.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Everything has a purpose, otherwise evolution and natural selection would have gotten rid of it.


 
no


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> no



Yes.



Dating internet website keeps them alive :/


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Dating internet website keeps them alive :/


 Dating websites are a joke


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Give babies something to suck on when the mother isn't around.


They serve no purpose in society today. 





			
				Atrakaj said:
			
		

> They make it so that everyone is attractive to someone else. Survival of the species.


So zoophilia makes for the survival of humanity?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Dating websites are a joke


Such sharpness.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> They serve no purpose in society today.
> 
> 
> 
> So zoophilia makes for the survival of humanity?


You fail to see the point. Fetishes are what we garner from the enviroment around us, otherwise we would have the memories of our ancestors. Nothing everything is from genes. Your dad might like it, but you might not. And yes, they do serve no purpose, but what is there to cause them to go instinct? Nothing! Because no one will kill you for having nipples, genius.


----------



## Kiva (Jun 14, 2010)

I fear offending people by mistake. :|


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Yes.



no


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> And yes, they do serve no purpose, but what is there to cause them to go instinct?


 I was under the impression that that was your argument...


Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Everything has a purpose, otherwise evolution and natural selection would have gotten rid of it. Paranoia was the shit back then, and now you're a freak.


 Like here, where you say that natural selection and evolution eliminate everything without a purpose.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I was under the impression that that was your argument...
> 
> Like here, where you say that natural selection and evolution eliminate everything without a purpose.


 Wait what? I never said WITHOUT. I said paranoia helped you SURVIVE back then. I see the general mix-up on the watch.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Wait what? I never said WITHOUT. I said paranoia helped you SURVIVE back then. I see the general mix-up on the watch.


 I wasn't talking about paranoia.


----------



## Eafeg (Jun 14, 2010)

Jelly said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Ranzun the Dragon-Shark
> Everything has a purpose, otherwise evolution and natural selection would have gotten rid of it.
> 
> Jelly: No.






Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Yes.



No.

We have organs we can live without. Like the gall bladder, the appendix. They play minor minor roles in our systems. No one really knows what the sinus cavities in our head are used for. Wisdom teeth continue to come in despite the fact that many people don't actually have room for them in their jaws anymore because they have shrunk since the time that wisdom teeth were useful.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I fear offending people by mistake. :|


 I did that yesterday and then felt bad


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wasn't talking about paranoia.



My mistake on the confusion, bad wording. Evolution and natural selection gets rid of BAD things. Fear is NOT a bad thing, it keeps you alive.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> My mistake on the confusion, bad wording. Evolution and natural selection gets rid of BAD things. *Fear* is NOT a bad thing, it* keeps you alive*.


 I wasn't saying it did. In fact, I was stating exactly what I bolded. I was merely disproving your statement that anything without a purpose is eliminated.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wasn't saying it did. In fact, I was stating exactly what I bolded. I was merely disproving your statement that anything without a purpose is eliminated.


 
Haha, yeah, I was getting confused. I was supporting you; I just made a terrible wording.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Haha, yeah, I was getting confused. I was supporting you; I just made a terrible wording.


 It's ok. You're a 2010 user. You can't be expected to get anything right.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's ok. You're a 2010 user. You can't be expected to get anything right.



I bet it was the same for you last year :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's ok. You're a 2010 user. You can't be expected to get anything right.


 
Elitist oldfag.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I bet it was the same for you last year :V


 No, because not all 2009 users were bad. 

Although, to be fair, during my first 3-4 months I was a stereotypical retarded furfag as well. Maybe you'll grow out of it.



Harebelle said:


> Elitist fag.


 Fix'd. I'm not an oldfag or a newfag. I'm just a fag.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No, because not all 2009 users were bad.
> 
> Although, to be fair, during my first 3-4 months I was a stereotypical retarded furfag as well. Maybe you'll grow out of it.
> 
> ...



A furfag to be exact


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Off topic

Hey Jashwa, you joined a day after I did only last year


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Off topic
> 
> Hey Jashwa, you joined a day after I did only last year


 So I joined 364 days before you did.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So I joined 364 days before you did.


 So it seems


----------



## Ratte (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Because there is nothing negative about them to cause it to die off.


 
Cancer.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 14, 2010)

Is anyone else scared heights... but also kind of drawn to them?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is anyone else scared heights... but also kind of drawn to them?


 
UHOH
hey belle
hey you ever stand by an edge and get this weird urge to jump off


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> UHOH
> hey belle
> hey you ever stand by an edge and get this weird urge to jump off


 
Well, it would be like flying for a little while.
And then my body would smash up. D:


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is anyone else scared heights... but also kind of drawn to them?


 Kinda like with rollercoasters?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Well, it would be like flying for a little while.
> And then my body would smash up. D:


 
is that that depressing kiwi thing
But, yeah, most people have that reaction, though I'm not really sure why. A friend told me the psychological background of it.
I used to be terrified of heights, until my dad forcibly took me up the Eiffel Tower and made me face my fears.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Kinda like with rollercoasters?


 
Sure, why not.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Sure, why not.


 Meh, sorta

Depends on how high up I am

Although, I went to leadership camp one time and we did this obstacle course that required climbing up telephone poles and walking across tightropes about 40 feet in the air, there was a zip line at the end

It really felt like you were falling at first


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is anyone else scared heights... but also kind of drawn to them?


 
Hell no, keep them away D:


----------



## Adelin (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Kinda like with rollercoasters?


 
I wonder if there's a phobia for roller coasters? :3  It's a little scary when you think about it.......your seat belt just snaps and woosh....... <;3 though the chances are pretty slim unless you have a waistline of 60 i don't see it happening.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I wonder if there's a phobia for roller coasters? :3  It's a little scary when you think about it.......your seat belt just snaps and woosh....... <;3 though the chances are pretty slim unless you have a waistline of 60 i don't see it happening.


 This reminded me of Final Destination 3


----------



## Adelin (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This reminded me of Final Destination 3


 
Exactly.....what are the chances of that happening i wonder........Hmmm maybe if someone sneaked in a video camera it could happen. ;3

(The scene where the two women died in the tanning beds was the best death......and the most scariest of them all... ;~; )


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 14, 2010)

I fear.. insanity.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Eafeg said:


> Jelly said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:
> ...



Nest quotes are p cool.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nest quotes are p cool.


 I've only done it once and it was on accident

But exactly how do you nest quotes?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> atrakaj said:
> 
> 
> > Nest quotes are p cool.
> ...


 
Like this.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> WillowWulf said:
> 
> 
> > I've only done it once and it was on accident
> ...


 
Just quote szopaw or myself doing one and you will see.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> szopaw said:
> 
> 
> > I've only done it once and it was on accident
> ...


There we go


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There we go


 
Dammit Willow, you chaned our names around.



atrakaj said:


> Just quote szopaw or myself doing one and you will see.


 
Nah, it won't do any good, it erases any quotes in the posts, I'm afraid. (<-ttly on topic)


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There we go



I see what you did there.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Dammit Willow, you chaned our names around.


 I did didn't I


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I did didn't I


 
oh u troll :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> oh u troll :V



She's slowly learning.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She's slowly learning.


 
One day we'll underestimate her one time too many.

The day we will be outsnarked by Willow will be a dark day :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> One day we'll underestimate her one time too many.
> 
> The day we will be outsnarked by Willow will be a dark day :V



Grey skies are the most interesting.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Grey skies are the most interesting.


 
It will be dark because of the brain hemorrage.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It will be dark because of the brain hemorrage.



That's just you.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's just you.


 
Well, I can't speak for you, so yeah, probably.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Well, I can't speak for you, so yeah, probably.



You can't speak for me? I can speak for you.



szopaw said:


> Must...eat...caaaaakkeee...


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You can't speak for me? I can speak for you.


 
Hey. Hey. You're the vile indead here. This cake is very much alive and kicking.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Hey. Hey. You're the vile indead here. This cake is very much alive and kicking.



Uh huh.



szopaw said:


> I'm in deniiiiiiaaaall...


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Uh huh.


 
I wasn't baked in an oven, so not really a cooked corpse.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I wasn't baked in an oven, so not really a cooked corpse.



If you weren't baked in an oven, then you were never born. If you weren't born, then you aren't alive. And yet you're still walking around.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If you weren't baked in an oven, then you were never born. If you weren't born, then you aren't alive. And yet you're still walking around.


 
That makes me an ethernal god, or something. But pretty sure not a zombie.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Thatch said:


> That makes me an ethernal god, or something. But pretty sure not a zombie.



I never said you were. You just said that you wanted some cake in a slow voice.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I never said you were. You just said that you wanted some cake in a slow voice.


 
Only zombies do that.


----------



## Isen (Jun 14, 2010)

Living a life of quiet desperation.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 14, 2010)

Spiders, saliva of non-consensual origin, being alone, and lava, hate lava.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> We're not talking about the adverse effects here, but rather that fear is what keeps you alive in those situations and not adrenaline. The fear of dying is what keeps that person from venturing into the dangerous area. This is why kids get hurt a lot, whether it's in accidents or just stupid things. They aren't afraid of doing what they're doing, so they get injured when something goes wrong. Whereas someone like myself would be afraid of drag racing their car and not do it, thus potentially saving my life.
> 
> 
> If I'm too dumb, then maybe you should educate me? I'm a good learner. Teach me your ways, Ibuuyk. If you're as intelligent as you say that you are, then it should be no problem to dumb it down for little old me and explain your reasoning.
> ...


 
Just saying you guys are wrong won me an infraction, so do you really think I'd waste any more of my time :V



Ratte said:


> HAHAHAHAHA REALLY?
> 
> I didn't know he took a lolIQ test as a kid.
> 
> Fucking classic.


 
Well hey, they're obligatory here.  And it's not cuz America has shitty IQ tests that everywhere else does, y'know.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Just saying you guys are wrong won me an infraction, so do you really think I'd waste any more of my time :V


It wasn't saying we're wrong, but rather trying to call us retarded because we didn't agree with you. 

Plus, I'm going to take that as a "I know I'm wrong now, but I'm just going to keep trying to deflect so that I don't look stupid."



			
				Ibuuyk said:
			
		

> Well hey, they're obligatory here.  And it's not cuz America has shitty IQ tests that everywhere else does, y'know.


 HAHAHAHAHA, IQ test nationalistic elitism. I fucking love it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It wasn't saying we're wrong, but rather trying to call us retarded because we didn't agree with you.
> 
> Plus, I'm going to take that as a "I know I'm wrong now, but I'm just going to keep trying to deflect so that I don't look stupid."
> 
> ...


 
Well, I didn't say you guys were retards, but then you implied that I thought you were, and I agreed so basically you fell victim to your own sarcasm.  And I didn't say anything about nationalistic elitism, but I personally think Americans are experts in that domain, am I wrong?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know if I am afraid of it but I hate the haze when it comes really strong. You see nothing but yellow and thick dust.
Everything seems like a ghosttown.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, I didn't say you guys were retards, but then  you implied that I thought you were, and I agreed so basically you fell  victim to your own sarcasm.


I'd hardly call myself the victim if  you're the one that got an infraction.



			
				Ibuuyk said:
			
		

> And I didn't say anything about nationalistic elitism, but  I personally think Americans are experts in that domain, am I  wrong?


 
Right, because this:





Ibuuyk said:


> Well hey, they're obligatory here.  And it's not cuz America has shitty IQ tests that everywhere else does, y'know.


 doesn't imply that Canada is better at IQ testing than America.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Just saying you guys are wrong won me an infraction, so do you really think I'd waste any more of my time :V


 
No, being a fucking douchetit about everything - not just this thread - won you a long-deserved infraction.  Nice try.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> No, being a fucking douchetit about everything - not just this thread - won you a long-deserved infraction.  Nice try.


 Reported for being a jerkface and using insults :V


----------



## Ratte (Jun 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Reported for being a jerkface and using insults :V


 
My avatar comes in handy for comments like this.  :3c


----------



## Mentova (Jun 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Reported for being a jerkface and using insults :V


 Reported for reporting.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> My avatar comes in handy for comments like this.  :3c


 Really, because it looks better suited for comments like "DAT ASS"


----------



## Ratte (Jun 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Really, because it looks better suited for comments like "DAT ASS"


 
No grabbyclawhands or sunglasses.


----------



## Deathetta (Jun 15, 2010)

maggots


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, I have some more!

Breast cancer/ cerivcal cancer.
Fuck that.

D:


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Since I haven't made an actual list yet

*SPIDERS D:
*falling (different from heights, I'm fine with heights as long as I know I'm safe)
*failure
*getting an STD
*germs to some extent
*public nudity
*public speaking i guess, about as much as an average person


----------



## Atrak (Jun 15, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Only zombies do that.



Zombies and mental retards. So you're not a zombie, eh?


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh, I have some more!
> 
> Breast cancer/ cerivcal cancer.
> Fuck that.
> ...


Isn't this every woman's nightmare?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Isn't this every woman's nightmare?


 
Hey, we have prostate and testicular cancer.

Cancer is most people's nightmare.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 15, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Hey, we have prostate and testicular cancer.
> 
> Cancer is most people's nightmare.



Not most people ftw.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Hey, we have prostate and testicular cancer.
> 
> Cancer is most people's nightmare.


 But..guys can't get cervical cancer :|


----------



## Atrak (Jun 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But..guys can't get cervical cancer :|



You can't get testicular cancer.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You can't get testicular cancer.


 Or prostate cancer _I know_


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You can't get testicular cancer.


 
Stop telling women what they can and can't do.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Stop telling women what they can and can't do.



You can't stop thinking about that.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You can't stop thinking about that.


 
You can't stop being a cancer ridden zombie jerk.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You can't stop being a cancer ridden zombie jerk.


 
That's because I have yet to start. I ride cancer, not the other way around.


----------



## ShayneBear (Jun 15, 2010)

I like to think that most of my fears are rational. snakes because i was bit by a rattler when i was really little. water because a person i believed to be a friend tried to drown me a couple years ago. 

other less rational fears include sudden loud noises, heights (specifically ladders and upper stories of tall buildings), hospitals, and driving downtown.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'd hardly call myself the victim if  you're the one that got an infraction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ratte doesn't hate you, so of course you don't get picked on.  Also, when did I talk about Canada?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ratte doesn't hate you, so of course you don't get picked on.  Also, when did I talk about Canada?


 Right, because she's obviously singling you out and giving you unwarranted infractions because she doesn't like you and not because you deserved it? I'm sure that you can't do anything wrong or even be wrong, can you? Grow up. Stop acting like you're 7 and maybe mods will be able to stop treating you like you're 7.


----------



## Blue bayou (Jun 15, 2010)

I am a man i haz no fears










except maybe hights, deep water and dying with dirty underwear.........


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

Blue bayou said:


> dying with dirty underwear.........


 Your bowels release when you die. Sucks to be you.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Your bowels release when you die. Sucks to be you.


 So just make sure you go to the bathroom every hour and you should be fine on the dirty-underwear-on-death department.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Right, because she's obviously singling you out and giving you unwarranted infractions because she doesn't like you and not because you deserved it? I'm sure that you can't do anything wrong or even be wrong, can you? Grow up. Stop acting like you're 7 and maybe mods will be able to stop treating you like you're 7.



You're avoiding my question, when did I talk about Canada?


----------



## Blue bayou (Jun 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Your bowels release when you die. Sucks to be you.


 
:0(



CommodoreKitty said:


> So just make sure you go to the bathroom every hour and you should be fine on the dirty-underwear-on-death department.


 
You have found the solution to my dirty undies prob. As Wayne and Garth would say
we're not worthy we're not worthy


----------



## Karimah (Jun 15, 2010)

The sound of a rapidly increasing heartbeat/EKG causes terrible anxiety attacks for me. Sex and such as well


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Sex and such as well


 Oh, so I'm not the only one


----------



## Karimah (Jun 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh, so I'm not the only one


 
No, the thought of being...probed is terrifying ;o;.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

Karimah said:


> No, the thought of being...probed is terrifying ;o;.


 Oh god yes, not to mention the fact that it might hurt >.>

Oh, you know..having _it_ near your face O__O


----------



## Glitch (Jun 15, 2010)

Heartbreak.
Abandonment. 
Betrayal/being lied to.
Heartbreak.
And more heartbreak.


----------



## Karimah (Jun 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh god yes, not to mention the fact that it might hurt >.>
> 
> Oh, you know..having _it_ near your face O__O


 
The pain is what terrifies me the most ;o;. I'd probably flip out and hurt him if he ever thought that I'd want it anywhere near my face/mouth. >.<


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

Karimah said:


> The pain is what terrifies me the most ;o;. I'd probably flip out and hurt him if he ever thought that I'd want it anywhere near my face/mouth. >.<


 I'd freak out or something


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> You're avoiding my question, when did I talk about Canada?


 You heavily implied it when you said that your IQ test was more accurate than American one's because not everyone has shitty IQ tests.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 16, 2010)

Karimah said:


> The pain is what terrifies me the most ;o;. I'd probably flip out and hurt him if he ever thought that I'd want it anywhere near my face/mouth. >.<



Hmmm I'm kinda curious as well, but I'm not crazy enough to ask a guy to help me figure out how it hurts.......<.< The best way to avoid this is to just put it in the back of your mind....... ;~;


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 16, 2010)

Food, I shit you not. If I have not eaten it before, I sure as hell won't eat it now. 

Also, failure/defeat.


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't like being in open water(like the middle of the ocean)
 I'm a mild Germiphobe 
 I HATE spiders.
 I'm terrified of going deaf or blind, or both.
And a little bit unnerved by being alone in the dark. 
Yeah I'm not the bravest guy when it comes to those things, but others have called me fearless XD


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 16, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Food, I shit you not. If I have not eaten it before, I sure as hell won't eat it now.


 You must be horribly malnourished. (If you have had the phobia for any time, that it.)


----------



## Adelin (Jun 16, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Food, I shit you not. If I have not eaten it before, I sure as hell won't eat it now.
> 
> Also, failure/defeat.



Are you anorexic or something?  If your afraid of getting fat or something then just consume fruits....that's what i do everyday. ~_^

You need to accept defeat sometimes.......Its also a good learning experience when you fail.......sometimes... <~>


----------



## Tycho (Jun 16, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Hmmm I'm kinda curious as well, but I'm not crazy enough to ask a guy to help me figure out how it hurts.......<.< The best way to avoid this is to just put it in the back of your mind....... ;~;


 
FFS just do it yourself with a suitable object.  Your future lesbian GF is probably going to want to play with feeldoes and stuff, anyhow.

And I wonder how Willow (and any other aspiring lesbians) are gonna react when their GF tells them to go down on them.  Enjoy your pink tuna tacos.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 16, 2010)

Elevators and planes.....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You heavily implied it when you said that your IQ test was more accurate than American one's because not everyone has shitty IQ tests.


 
Except that I don't live in Canada...?  It's not because something sucks in America that it sucks everywhere else is all I said, so if you think that implies elitism, I dunno what the problem is.


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Except that I don't live in Canada...?  It's not because something sucks in America that it sucks everywhere else is all I said, so if you think that implies elitism, I dunno what the problem is.


 But isn't Quebec in Canada?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Except that I don't live in Canada...?


 I don't know why I'd do something dumb like that and assu-

"Location: Trois-RiviÃ¨res, QuÃ©bec"

-oh.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But isn't Quebec in Canada?


 
Geography is heavily corrupted in some cases.  Comparing QuÃ©bec to Canada is like comparing France to England, literally.


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Geography is heavily corrupted in some cases.  Comparing QuÃ©bec to Canada is like comparing France to England, literally.


 But..it's a province in Canada


----------



## Tycho (Jun 16, 2010)

lol Quebec secessionist

The rest of Canada is probably screaming "DO IT FGTS"


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Geography is heavily corrupted in some cases.  Comparing QuÃ©bec to Canada is like comparing France to England, literally.


 Quebec is Canadian, whether you like it or not. A more fitting example would be with Texas and America.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But..it's a province in Canada


 


Jashwa said:


> Quebec is Canadian, whether you like it or not. A more fitting example would be with Texas and America.


 
Some concepts must be ignored for their stupidity, such as geography & politics ^^

And Texas speaks English too, right?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> And Texas speaks English too, right?


 And Spanish. I'm not sure which is the majority.


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Some concepts must be ignored for their stupidity, such as geography & politics ^^
> 
> And Texas speaks English too, right?


 No, it's part of Canada last time I checked

Texas speaks English, because they're a part of the US


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Women afraid of sex? Yeah, it'll probably hurt the first time, but it doesn't have to. If your partner is sufficiently skilled and takes it slowly enough, there is no pain. However, if you're enjoying yourself, the pain can be enjoyable as well. But if you're really that against pain, I suggest fucking an old guy with lots of experience for your first time.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Women afraid of sex? Yeah, it'll probably hurt the first time, but it doesn't have to. If your partner is sufficiently skilled and takes it slowly enough, there is no pain. However, if you're enjoying yourself, the pain can be enjoyable as well. But if you're really that against pain, I suggest fucking an old guy with lots of experience for your first time.


 
Sounds so incredibly creepy.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 16, 2010)

Going around corners
the Crypt Keeper
When a TV announcer talks during end credits
being in/under murky water
the dark (fucking Chimeras)


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I searched and couldn't find anything on said topic
> 
> What are some of the fears you forum people have? I know, not everyone here has a fear, or will fess up to the fear so whatever
> 
> and go


Falling flat on my face, which already happened.


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Women afraid of sex? Yeah, it'll probably hurt the first time, but it doesn't have to. If your partner is sufficiently skilled and takes it slowly enough, there is no pain. However, if you're enjoying yourself, the pain can be enjoyable as well. But if you're really that against pain, I suggest fucking an old guy with lots of experience for your first time.


 This is a valuable post



Tycho said:


> Sounds so incredibly creepy.


 Old guy makes me think 25+


----------



## Tycho (Jun 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nuns scare me


 
Overcome the fear

by becoming one.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 16, 2010)

I saw a nun the other day. I was scared too.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

What's so scary about nuns?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What's so scary about nuns?


 They like ICP. Anyone that stupid makes you scared for your life.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 16, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> You must be horribly malnourished. (If you have had the phobia for any time, that it.)



The phobia is life-long, though I get into the habit of a few different foods that I will eat, plus vitamin supplements. 



Adelin said:


> Are you anorexic or something?  If your afraid of getting fat or something then just consume fruits....that's what i do everyday. ~_^
> 
> You need to accept defeat sometimes.......Its also a good learning experience when you fail.......sometimes... <~>


 
It has nothing to do with fear of gaining weight, in fact the food I do eat tends to be a little on the fatty/junky side. It has to do with a failure of my brain to recognize food as being food. In short, imagine that someone handed you a lump of what looked like horseshit and insisted that it tasted good. This is how I see most food.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't understand, do I wanna know
> 
> 
> Nuns scare me


 


Tycho said:


> Overcome the fear
> 
> by becoming one.



When I was little, Sister Act made me want to become a nun. But they don't let boys in their little secret club. :???:


----------



## Apollo (Jun 16, 2010)

Needles and slight paranoia.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 16, 2010)

Is it strange to have a fear of posting your fears on a message board for fear of something one using your actual fears against you?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 16, 2010)

Does anyone remember the start of Kingdom Hearts?
You're asked if you're scared of growing old, being indecisive and I forget the other one.


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Does anyone remember the start of Kingdom Hearts?
> You're asked if you're scared of growing old, being indecisive and I forget the other one.


 I think it was being alone or something like that, but yea, I remember

I always choose strength over defense too


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think it was being alone or something like that, but yea, I remember
> 
> I always choose strength over defense too



The best defense is a strong offense. The best offense is a good defense. The best magic is...magical.

I usually chose the sword as well, because magic is limited and defense makes the battles longer than normal.


----------



## Machine (Jun 16, 2010)

I FEAR NOTHING.

Except the idea of being murdered.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm sometimes scared of being attacked by a wild animal when outside at night (have no streetlights and BIG BAD FORESTS on three sides).

Imagine being chased by something you can't see. D:


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm sometimes scared of being attacked by a wild animal when outside at night (have no streetlights and BIG BAD FORESTS on three sides).
> 
> Imagine being chased by something you can't see. D:


 
that sounds oddly like sex in the dark


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I FEAR NOTHING.



Nothing is coming.
The absence of something is coming.
For you.


----------



## Machine (Jun 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nothing is coming.
> The absence of something is coming.
> For you.


...Well, shit.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm sometimes scared of being attacked by a wild animal when outside at night (have no streetlights and BIG BAD FORESTS on three sides).
> 
> Imagine being chased by something you can't see. D:


 Oh no, don't get mauled by a fox D:


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a fear of needles and I got four shots today....it buuuurrrned. 
I came out of the health center with blood streaming down my arm..


----------



## Tycho (Jun 16, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> I have a fear of needles and I got four shots today....it buuuurrrned.
> I came out of the health center with blood streaming down my arm..


 
What the fuck? What kind of nincompoop was administering the shots? Or did you just squirm like an idiot and cause some kind of laceration while they were sticking you?


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What the fuck? What kind of nincompoop was administering the shots? Or did you just squirm like an idiot and cause some kind of laceration while they were sticking you?


 Did they forget to put the band aid on?


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got a fear of this site changing my sexuality O.O
But it wont so fuck gayness >:C
GET OUT OF MY HEAAAD

jk I'd rather die like a million times by punches to the groin 
Still a legit fear though


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 16, 2010)

No, they put the band-aid on...me -being extremely afraid of needles- shaking probably contributed to part of it but only one arm bled...


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 16, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> I just got a fear of this site changing my sexuality O.O
> But it wont so fuck gayness >:C
> GET OUT OF MY HEAAAD
> 
> ...



i had that fear at first but then i realized if they think your scared they will pounce on you.

and my fear is of fingernails bending backwards. its sound kind of stupid but it awful. i bite my nails till they bleed every day so they dont bend back. some people see me as guy who isn't affraid of much but i shiver into a ball if i see it happen. its so bad i was thinking about getting help


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> and my fear is of fingernails bending backwards. its sound kind of stupid but it awful. i bite my nails till they bleed every day so they dont bend back. some people see me as guy who isn't affraid of much but i shiver into a ball if i see it happen. its so bad i was thinking about getting help


 I can understand this, but I bite my nails out of habit so I don't really worry about it.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I can understand this, but I bite my nails out of habit so I don't really worry about it.


 
mine will bleed and they look pritty bad


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 16, 2010)

Spiders and needles O_O

Spiders you can squash so that got rid of the fear :3

Needles are another story that ended in me crying for days until I realized it was over.

That's two down.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And Spanish. I'm not sure which is the majority.


 
Ah well, I dunno much about Texas except that they got weird accents & huge steaks.



WillowWulf said:


> No, it's part of Canada last time I checked
> 
> Texas speaks English, because they're a part of the US


 
Just because I say geography must be ignored doesn't mean it doesn't exist, y'know.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i had that fear at first but then i realized if they think your scared they will pounce on you.
> 
> and my fear is of fingernails bending backwards. its sound kind of stupid but it awful. i bite my nails till they bleed every day so they dont bend back. some people see me as guy who isn't affraid of much but i shiver into a ball if i see it happen. its so bad i was thinking about getting help



The sound of fingernails grinding a chalkboard sends shivers down my spine, becauseI visualize what happens to the nails and board to make that sound. Chalk is similar.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The sound of fingernails grinding a chalkboard sends shivers down my spine, becauseI visualize what happens to the nails and board to make that sound. Chalk is similar.


 
Who doesn't react to fingernails grinding a chalkboard anyway.....?

And 



Tycho said:


> FFS just do it yourself with a suitable object.  Your future lesbian GF  is probably going to want to play with feeldoes and stuff, anyhow.
> 
> And I wonder how Willow (and any other aspiring lesbians) are gonna  react when their GF tells them to go down on them.  Enjoy your pink tuna  tacos.



If i was lesbian then i wouldn't even be wondering about it now would i? Although i used to think i was lesbian when i found my college friend attractive only to find out sooner or later it was her boots that really caught my eye. ;D


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

Wooops.....Uhhh double post.... sorry..... <;3


----------



## Bittertooth (Jun 17, 2010)

i have a fear of swallowing pills, like i'm going to choke on them or something.  funny that it's the only phobia i can think of right now.


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 17, 2010)

im afraid of poisonous snakes...and bloody children. i think thats about it...


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

KooksNmonsters said:


> im afraid of poisonous snakes...and bloody children. i think thats about it...



What about non-bloody children?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I can understand this, but I bite my nails out of habit so I don't really worry about it.


 
I bit right through two of my nails, to the skin underneath, but I have no idea what that guy is talking about.



atrakaj said:


> What about non-bloody children?


 
They don't arrest you for those. Nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What about non-bloody children?


 Hehe..mannerism fail


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hehe..mannerism fail


 
Whaaaa? You mean she was using the term bloody as an explicit, as the Brits like to do, and didn't mean it literally?

I bet they're afraid of bloody children too. Ones that just stand there and stare at you, with pale skin.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Whaaaa? You mean she was using the term bloody as an explicit, as the Brits like to do, and didn't mean it literally?
> 
> I bet they're afraid of bloody children too. Ones that just stand there and stare at you, with pale skil.



The grudge kid doesn't have blood on him and he freaks people out.....What more if he was covered in blood...... ;3


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Whaaaa? You mean she was using the term bloody as an explicit, as the Brits like to do, and didn't mean it literally?
> 
> I bet they're afraid of bloody children too. Ones that just stand there and stare at you, with pale skin.


 I think so

You mean like that kid from the Ring?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think so
> 
> You mean like that kid from the Ring?



You should know better.

And no, she wasn't that bloody. Just pale and wet.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You should know better.
> 
> And no, she wasn't that bloody. Just pale and wet.


 
What would you prefer then? A bloody kid staring at you or a pale and wet well crawling girl? Hmm? ;3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Adelin said:


> What would you prefer then? A bloody kid staring at you or a pale and wet well crawling girl? Hmm? ;3


 
She's too young for me. Maturity-wise, at least. She's too old for me literally.


----------

